
Air Force creates 'light saber' to help breaching buildings - mikecarlton
http://www.businessinsider.com/air-force-creates-light-saber-to-help-breaching-buildings-2015-11?IR=T
======
random778
A directed thermite pellet. Anyone seen a DIY version of this? All videos I've
seen have just been thermite on top of something burning through to the
ground.

~~~
Gracana
What do you need it for? Civilian uses of this tool seem pretty limited. It
might help you open a locked door, but at the expense of the door, whatever's
behind it, and maybe even the entire building. A regular oxy-acetylene torch
or a thermal lance are probably better tools for any sort of practical
civilian application.

------
seviuqyelsdnirb
So, a blow-torch then. Not a light sabre.

Nothing [apart from click-bait] to see here. Move along, please.

------
ender89
or, you know, bolt cutters.

